# New Echo? And so it begins...



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-29/amazon-said-to-plan-premium-alexa-speaker-with-large-screen

The rumors are beginning about a new Echo. This iteration will have (we are told)!a touchscreen and better-quality speakers. Before I'd buy it, Amazon would have to convince me it was better than putting my iPad (or even a Fire) in a cradle with built-in speakers. And of course this may be completely wrong, or just a prototype tested that will never be marketed.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought the whole point of the Echo was that it was voice controlled, rather than having a screen interface like a tablet. I'd prefer them to put their energies into what you can do with the Echo as it is - the choice of 'skills' needs to be expanded considerably - at least for us in the UK.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I thought the whole point of the Echo was that it was voice controlled, rather than having a screen interface like a tablet. I'd prefer them to put their energies into what you can do with the Echo as it is - the choice of 'skills' needs to be expanded considerably - at least for us in the UK.


Exactly -- voice control, not another screen!


----------

